# Asian Championship 2012 - Hong Kong



## keyan (Apr 19, 2012)

http://hkrcu.net/ac2012

October 5-7
Plaza Hollywood Mall, Hong Kong (Baidu map)
Organized by Hong Kong Rubik's Cube Union and WCA delegate Chan Tak Chuen

Questions, please email [email protected] or [email protected]

More info soon.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 19, 2012)

woot


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 19, 2012)

What a bummer - thats exam time here....


----------



## Florian (Apr 19, 2012)

fazdad said:


> What a bummer - thats exam time here....


 
not really, Feliks exams are one month later 7th & 8th


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2012)

Argh..Hong Kong's too expensive  Already so broke this year


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 19, 2012)

The competition spans over my birthday! (October 6) I used to live in Hong Kong, now I'm down in Australia.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 19, 2012)

URL not found. Also I would suggest more English info in the site. I'd be happy to translate some necessary information.


----------



## CuberMan (Apr 19, 2012)

wow hongkong, probably I can't participate this time :|


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

404 for me aswell


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 19, 2012)

Hong Kong?
Wew, the flight will be expensive :|
But at least I don't need visa to enter Hong Kong


----------



## Absalom95 (Apr 19, 2012)

SO Feliks not going?? O.O I wanna see him solve! Dx ........ Bummer.. :'(


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol  seems like almost everyone can't make it due to flight expenses etc. (and exams for Feliks ()


----------



## jokeryumyum (Apr 19, 2012)

wtf.. i go to army


----------



## izovire (Apr 19, 2012)

OMFG NO WAY!!!!

I hope I'm back in HK by then... I would invite people (over 18 plz) to go out clubbing with me in places like Lan Kwai Fong and Wanchai (too bad my favorite place "Laguna" is closed)... I know HK all too well... !!!!!!!!

I miss hk  I miss Laguna (((

Oh yeah and I would compete too!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 19, 2012)

Florian said:


> not really, Feliks exams are one month later 7th & 8th



Felik's school has practice exams that week in October.


----------



## Roy_HK (Apr 20, 2012)

izovire said:


> OMFG NO WAY!!!!
> 
> I hope I'm back in HK by then... I would invite people (over 18 plz) to go out clubbing with me in places like Lan Kwai Fong and Wanchai (too bad my favorite place "Laguna" is closed)... I know HK all too well... !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
why does Laguna close?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm really tempted to go on a trip to China this year (Mainland, Taiwan, Hong Kong)... gf will be on holidays there to visit family around that time. 

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 22, 2012)

wahh.. the flight will be expensive for me. probably not come


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lets make the comp in Singapore! I'm moving there in a few months. Would also be better location for most people.


----------



## yoinneroid (Apr 23, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Lets make the comp in Singapore! I'm moving there in a few months. Would also be better location for most people.


 
lolwut, those hong kong people had been preparing for this, and i think not enough people wanted to be the organizers for such a big competition in singapore


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I don't think I could go though, my exam might be around that time.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 6, 2012)

What are the nearest accommodation options please?


----------



## r_517 (May 6, 2012)

fazdad said:


> What are the nearest accommodation options please?



Since there is a metro station just beside the venue, you can choose any hotel beside any other station http://g.co/maps/4rq4a


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone know when more information about scheduling and registration will become available please?


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 18, 2012)

I have to say that im a little concerned about this competition. I would love someone to talk it up.
The last Asian championship in Bangkok was huge - very well organised and very well attended.
Im a bit concerned that this is just a local Hong kong competition that happens to be named the Asian Championship.
Wouldnt it be great to see Nipat, Yu, Yumu, Asia, Piti and Feliks et al slug it out in October? Have any of them decided to go?


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 18, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Have any of them decided to go?


 
Well, is Feliks going?


----------



## Roy_HK (May 24, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I have to say that im a little concerned about this competition. I would love someone to talk it up.
> The last Asian championship in Bangkok was huge - very well organised and very well attended.
> Im a bit concerned that this is just a local Hong kong competition that happens to be named the Asian Championship.
> Wouldnt it be great to see Nipat, Yu, Yumu, Asia, Piti and Feliks et al slug it out in October? Have any of them decided to go?



Yu will go


----------



## Roy_HK (May 24, 2012)

Langham Place in Mongkok, L'hotel élan in Kwun Tong, Holiday Inn Golden Mile Hong Kong in Tsim Sha Tsui, Prudential Hotel in Jordan.
They are near the MTR station and very convenient to go to the venue.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 24, 2012)

Thanks - Obviously looking for a place thats near the MTR but also one thats in a great location to go out and explore for the evening.


----------



## Roy_HK (May 24, 2012)

Then I prefer those in Tsim Sha Tsui,Mong Kok or Jordan.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 3, 2012)

Absalom95 said:


> SO Feliks not going?? O.O I wanna see him solve! Dx ........ Bummer.. :'(


 Yeah same here :'(

If I go can I only compete in ONE thing which is the 3X3? I haven't learnt anything else and I don't have a 2x2 :'(


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2012)

Absalom95 said:


> SO Feliks not going?? O.O I wanna see him solve! Dx ........ Bummer.. :'(


 
Idk, I'm already taking a week off school this year, and probably time off for worlds next year.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> OMFG NO WAY!!!!
> 
> I hope I'm back in HK by then... I would invite people (over 18 plz) to go out clubbing with me in places like Lan Kwai Fong and Wanchai (too bad my favorite place "Laguna" is closed)... I know HK all too well... !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
If you DO go there could you bring some 2x2 that I could buy since I didn't buy from you this time? And I don't have a 2x2.



fazrulz said:


> Idk, I'm already taking a week off school this year, and probably time off for worlds next year.


Are you at least going to the Melbourne Winter 2012?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 3, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Are you going to the Melbourne Winter 2012?


 
Don't post the same thing twice please. And yes, you can go and compete only in 3x3.


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Are you at least going to the Melbourne Winter 2012?


 
Nope - can't


----------



## YddEd (Jun 3, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Nope - can't


  I wanted to see you solve


----------



## keyan (Jun 5, 2012)

Public transport in Hong Kong is great. As the venue is just off a subway exit, it's very accessible regardless of where you stay in HK. 

For those looking for cheap housing, Chungking Mansions, which gave its name to Wong Kar-wai's great Chungking Express, provides HK's stereotypical backpacker hostels. A dorm bed can be had for less than 10USD. 
http://www.hostelworld.com/search?search_keywords=Hong+Kong%2C+Hong+Kong&country=Hong-Kong&city=Hong-Kong

Kim is working on fixing an official competition hotel, which would also provide a nice spot for FMC, multiBLD and the like. Details should come soon, hopefully.


----------



## Roy_HK (Jun 20, 2012)

The registration has started. http://hkrcu.net/ac2012/index.php


----------



## okayama (Jun 20, 2012)

Registered.

According to the schedule, the format of 5x5x5 Blindfolded is "Best of 1", but
at least "Best of 2" is strongly recommended because this is a big competition
that selects a champion in Asia.

FYI, actually Best of 2 in previous Asian Champs, and

EURO2010
EURO2008
WorldChamps2011
WorldChamps2009
and many big competitions like US Nationals (Best of 3 in reality).

Moving either "5x5 BLD" or "Multi BLD" to Sunday or Friday is also great,
since BigBLD kills competitor's brains off...


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you show list of registered competitors in the website?
In case someone wants to know who will participate.


----------



## keyan (Jun 26, 2012)

For those that haven't been keeping up, registration is now open and the competition schedule has been posted. Hopefully there will be news about recommended hotels soon. 

For those with time to spare, the seventh Guangdong Open will be held two weeks earlier. If you're looking to arrive in the area early and explore southern China, that's a good opportunity to attend another competition.


----------



## keyan (Jul 19, 2012)

The competition website was updated a while ago with hotel information and a list of registered competitors. 
WRs in sq1, BLD or 7x7 would not be surprising.


----------



## okayama (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a question about the misaligned penalty (solved state) for Gear Cube.
In Matsudo Spring 2011, +2 penalty was imposed if over 90 degrees, and
DNF if over 180 degrees. Does the same apply to this competition?

EDIT: In addition, I am concerned that untrained judge cannot distinct
the difference between "45 degrees U" and "45+180x4 degrees U"
from the solved state. But the former one is thought to be solved and
the latter one is DNF. The difference is clear if one rorates 45 degrees,
but the judge must make a decision without touching the puzzle.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2012)

okayama said:


> EDIT: In addition, I am concerned that untrained judge cannot distinct
> the difference between "45 degrees U" and "45+180x4 degrees U"
> from the solved state. But the former one is thought to be solved and
> the latter one is DNF. The difference is clear if one rorates 45 degrees,
> but the judge must make a decision without touching the puzzle.



SInce it's an unofficial event anyway, whi don't you just forget about that rule for that particular puzzle and allow the judges to realign the faces if it helps them to judge properly ?


----------



## okayama (Aug 3, 2012)

TMOY said:


> SInce it's an unofficial event anyway, whi don't you just forget about that rule for that particular puzzle and allow the judges to realign the faces if it helps them to judge properly ?


Just the same reason as official.
Once you rotate the puzzle, you destroy evidence how much the puzzle are misaligned.
Notice that the judge have to distinguish both:
1. between "90 degrees U" and "91 degrees U"
2. between "90 degrees U" and "90 + 180x4 degrees U"


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2012)

You can very well first check 1., then realign, and then check 2.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 6, 2012)

Any news about this competition?
Any live results somewhere?


----------



## okayama (Oct 6, 2012)

Even here anyone cannot see the results.
Syuhei Omura asked the staff to show the results somewhere in the venue,
for example by printing the rank table and posting it on the wall or somewhere,
but the staff would not do it. http://www.facebook.com/syuhei.omura/posts/4181753819375
Just the staff said you can see the results in the WCA site in the future. 

Gear Cube is an unofficial event, so maybe we never see the results in WCA...
How do we confirm the rank and the time (single/average)...?

EDIT: someone said that this was because the printer was broken.
If so, we will see all the results tomorrow at least in the venue,
otherwise we will be disappointed. Hope the situation will be better.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 8, 2012)

So... Who's the new 3x3 Asian Champion?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems like quite a sad Asian Champs this year. Hardly any hype about it..and no results mentioned so far =(


----------



## Roy_HK (Oct 8, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> So... Who's the new 3x3 Asian Champion?



Richard from Phillipines got the champion,Nipat second and Zhang from China third


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 8, 2012)

congratulation for all winners! btw I heard Uwe Mefferts attended this competition, is that true?


Roy_HK said:


> Richard from Phillipines got the champion,Nipat second and Zhang from China third


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 8, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> congratulation for all winners! btw I heard Uwe Mefferts attended this competition, is that true?



iirc he also attended the worlds last year


----------



## Roy_HK (Oct 8, 2012)

For those who are interested about the result,here is the photo about the first three competitor in each events. 
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=93082


----------



## okayama (Oct 10, 2012)

Can we see the results of Gear Cube (1st round and final) somewhere?
Not only the first three competitors, but all results.


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2012)

yoinneroid said:


> iirc he also attended the worlds last year



Yes, Uwe was there.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 10, 2012)

did anyone get the 28.10 4x4 single?


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Darn, I could've won square-1 and gotten the prize money, but i can't because my wca profile is not of asian nationality.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, so many people I'd never heard of getting amazing times 

Also, wtf happened with SQ-1 finals?



brandbest1 said:


> Darn, I could've won square-1 and gotten the prize money, but i can't because my wca profile is not of asian nationality.



Look at the first round results...


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 11, 2012)

It looks like the top two placers in the first round didn't compete in the final. Maybe they had to leave?


----------



## stan (Oct 11, 2012)

yes,zhang weixing got 28.10 single and broken asr


----------



## RyaD (Oct 11, 2012)

next time, please print-out the result of every events and post it to the wall, bulletin board, or whatever.. so we can see our result and we know we're going to the next round or not.


----------

